# Pharmacom Bulk log



## emcewen (Aug 14, 2016)

Doing a simple bulk log for Pharmacom
Starting weight 228lbs
Height 6ft
Bf Dunno, higher than I want but dgaf

Doses:

Test E 600mg/w
Npp 500mg/w
Dbol 60mg/day

12 week cycle
Dbol 1-5
Test E (Preloaded for 3 weeks prior at 600mg/w coming from 250/w) 1-12
Npp 1-12

Diet 4500 calories - 280 protein, 5-600g carbs, 80-120g fat

3 week start with just test gave me 15lb increase on Incline bench 5x5, +30lbs on 5x5 deadlift, 25lbs on smith squat

Will be updating once a week or so.

NPP was started today so I can't say much for it, next update I'll probably have something to mention I'm sure.

Current weight 238lbs

Pic from 2 days ago attatched (Sorry it's a bit risque)

Will be doing a cut after bulk.


----------



## emcewen (Aug 17, 2016)

Pharmacom goodies t3, test p, npp test 300, anavar for the girlfriend

(Pics not showing up on my phone here's a link https://imgur.com/Y8AsMWN


----------



## emcewen (Aug 23, 2016)

Update on the food I'm eating - 

Breakfast: 8oz milk 2 scoops protein powder
2 hrs later: cottage cheese, peas and carrots, Quinoa
Lunch: chicken tenderloins, peas and carrots, quinoa
2hrs later: cottage cheese or chicken, brown rice
Dinne: chicken tenderloins, stir fried with rice or chopped up tortillas and Quinoa
Before bed: 12 oz milk 2 scoops of protien powder

I only count the protein to make sure I get 280g+, carbs are a ffa before dinner time so my brown rice and Quinoa servings are pretty big. Each meal is around 700-800 calories.

I also snack on almonds or peanut butter throughout the day.

Weighed 242 last night, 4 weeks into test, 1 week into dbol,npp


----------



## emcewen (Aug 23, 2016)

Thought I'd throw in my training schedule for people wondering:

*Weeks 1, 2, and 3 do the following workout routine.*
Monday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Squats: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Dead lifts: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Standing calf raise: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Leg raises: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Incline sit ups: 
- 3 sets of 10-20 reps 




Tuesday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Incline barbell bench press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Seated dumbbell shoulder press: 
- 5 sets of 8 reps

Bicep cable curls: (from low pulley) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Tricep push downs: (using straight bar attachment) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Bent over dumbbell lateral raises: 
- 3 sets of 10-15 reps 




Thursday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Leg press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Leg curls: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Wide grip pull downs: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Hyper extensions: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Pull down ab crunches: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps 




Friday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Incline dumbbell bench press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell side lateral raises: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Bicep dumbbell curls: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

Tricep push downs: (with rope attachment) 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

Barbell upright rows: 
- 3 sets of 15 reps






*Weeks 4, 5, and 6 do the following workout routine.*
Monday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Bent over barbell rows: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 8 reps

Barbell shoulder shrugs: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Leg extensions: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Leg curls: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Seated calf raise: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Incline sit ups: 
- 3 sets of 10-20 reps 




Tuesday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Decline barbell bench press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Seated barbell shoulder press: (i.e. military press) 
- 5 sets of 8 reps

Preacher barbell curls: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Lying tricep extensions: (with the EZ bar) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Cable upright rows: (from the low pulley) 
- 3 sets of 15 reps 




Thursday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Hack Squat:: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Stiff leg dead lifts:: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Seated cable rows: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Leg raises: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

Crunches:: 
- 4 sets of 25+ reps 




Friday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Flat dumbbell bench press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell front lateral raises: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Bicep barbell curls: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

Tricep push downs: (with V bar attachment) 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

Close grip pull downs: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps



*Weeks 7, 8, and 9 do the following workout routine.*
Monday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Squats: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Partial Dead lifts: (use a power rack and set the bar just below your knees) 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Chin ups: 
- 4 sets of as many reps as you can do

Pull down ab crunches: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Leg raises: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps 




Tuesday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Flat barbell bench press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Bent over dumbbell lateral raises: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell side lateral raises: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell front lateral raises: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Bicep cable curls: (from low pulley) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Tricep push downs: (using straight bar attachment) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps 




Thursday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Hack Squat:: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Leg press: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Chest supported row: (i.e. T-bar row, hammer strength seated row, etc.) 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Hyper extensions: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Pull down ab crunches: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps 




Friday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Dumbbell bench press:
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell shoulder press:
- 4 sets of 10 reps

EZ bar bicep curls: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

One arm over head dumbbell extensions: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

One arm dumbbell rows: 
- 3 sets of 15 reps





*Weeks 10, 11, and 12 do the following workout routine.*
Monday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Leg press: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Stiff leg dead lifts: 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Wide grip pull downs: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Incline sit ups: 
- 5 sets of 15 reps

Leg raises: 
- 5 sets of 15 reps 




Tuesday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Dips: (add extra weight if needed) 
- do a couple warm up sets first 
- 5 sets of 5 reps (train heavy, but don't train to failure)

Chin ups: 
- 4 sets of as many reps as you can do

Side lateral raises:
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Seated barbell shoulder press: (i.e. military press) 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Bicep dumbbell preacher curls: 
- 5 sets of 10 reps

Tricep push downs: (using rope attachment) 
- 5 sets of 10 reps 




Thursday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Squats: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Leg curls: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Leg extensions: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps

Seated cable rows: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Standing calf raise: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Pull down ab crunches: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps 




Friday: (five minutes of light cardio to warm up)
Push ups with feet elevated:
- 4 sets of as many reps as you can do

Seated dumbbell shoulder press: 
- 4 sets of 10 reps

Standing one arm dumbbell curls: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps


One arm over head dumbbell extensions: 
- 4 sets of 12 reps

Close grip pull downs: 
- 4 sets of 15 reps


Basically Lee Haywards 12 week strength routine - Except for the hypertrophy days I push as hard as I can to burn out the muscle and get a good pump so I end up hitting 15+ reps for the 10 rep exercises. I also removed the stability ball crap.  Any barbell OHP I do in the smith machine from prior shoulder injuries (Dislocated/slap bankart tear surgery, Bone removal from other side)


----------



## emcewen (Aug 31, 2016)

Halfway through the 3rd week of npp, sicking at 241-243. Hoping to hit 245 by the end of next week.


----------



## malk (Aug 31, 2016)

npp great stuff,not used for a while..looking forward to it!


----------



## emcewen (Sep 1, 2016)

Crushed bench last night. I was feeling particularly strong and got 5x5 at 300lbs for decline bench. Jumped from 275. Npp definitely showing in its 3rd week.


----------



## emcewen (Sep 6, 2016)

Labor Day screwed up my schedule since the gym was closed. I haven't squatted worth a shit for years but today I did 5x5 at 315 so I'm satisfied with that. Have a nasty bruise on my knee from work(hit by a run away dumpster) so I didn't do partial deads. Diets been gluttonous but full of carbs and protein, more than enough to grow. Sitting at 246 today. 8weeks left of Npp.


----------



## emcewen (Sep 13, 2016)

Was in Vegas Thurs-Sunday and took 2 days off lifting. Attempted squats again but my sitting around drinking for 3 days didn't help me any. Got one set at 315 then loaded 840lbs on the leg press and did 4 sets of 12, partial dead at 365 5x5 and then just did 2 sets of chinups and that's all I could take. Soon chest today, should be much better as I'm rehydrated and full of protein


----------



## BadGas (Sep 13, 2016)

Sub'd


----------



## Nutzman (Sep 14, 2016)

Great log


----------



## emcewen (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll be posting pics around October 20 of my completed bulk. Then I'll be hitting a pharmacom Tren/mast/testp cut cycle of 8 weeks, complete with pics too.


----------



## emcewen (Sep 15, 2016)

Opted for chest day on Wed since my back was out on Tues. Did 305 decline for 5 reps dropped to 275 then 290 for the last 3. Shoulders were hurting a bit so I took it a little easier. Front, side and rear shoulder raises then super set bicep curls/triceps push down. Extremely sore today.


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

.looking forward to it!


----------



## Nutzman (Sep 16, 2016)

Great


----------



## emcewen (Sep 20, 2016)

Hit squats and partial deads yesterday, buddy let me use knee wraps (first time using them) crushed 5x5 squats at 315 with no knee pain. Took it easy on the partial deads and did 315 for 5x5. Got in some chinups and abs after and that was it. Today is chest and I'll be shooting for 320 5x5.

On a personal note I'be gained a large amount of fat but an even more noticeable amount of muscle, especially my legs. Current weight is 251. Can't wait to cut... still gonna stick it out to Oct 10.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 20, 2016)

emcewen said:


> Thanks guys, I'll be posting pics around October 20 of my completed bulk. Then I'll be hitting a pharmacom Tren/mast/testp cut cycle of 8 weeks, complete with pics too.



What's that you say?? You'll be posting pics on Sept 20??


----------



## emcewen (Sep 20, 2016)

BadGas said:


> What's that you say?? You'll be posting pics on Sept 20??


That a request? 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 21, 2016)

Chest went okay, couldn't get 320 ( maybe need a deload?) But I pushed 305 for the my 5x5. Front, rear and lateral shoulder raises followed by bicep triceps super sets with cables.  Today is rest. Tomorrow is some hypertrophy leg/lower body work. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 23, 2016)

Felt like crap yesterday from very little sleep and a long day at work so I just came home and crashed. Destroyed a jar of peanut butter before I went to sleep last night. Not saying that's a good thing but damn was it tasty.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 24, 2016)

Did some hypertrophy work with legs yesterday, 275 for hacksquats 4x10, leg press at 710 4x15 hyper extensions with 90lbs clutched to my chest and some weighted an pull downs. Have family in my town today (funeral for my bros kid unfortunately) so I didn't go today and took some time with my family. I'll be hitting some hypertrophy work on chest tomorrow. Changed my bulk to end on Oct 10 right after my birthday, so expect pictures that day.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 27, 2016)

325 squats for 5x5, chinups(hard as fuck at 253 lbs) weighted an crunches. Short and sweet, I'm Fucking beat, time to go home and eat

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Selected Steroid (Sep 28, 2016)

You did a great job, I'm glad you share it with us


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 30, 2016)

Well buds, I'm going to admit it that I didn't exceed much of my expectations for this bulk. I gained alot of fat(Expected) and I'm bloated to shit.  Starting weight (on first day on npp injection) 228.  Today is 9/30 and I'm 253lbs.  My strength went up FAST.  For 7 years my training has always focused on high reps and low weight.  For this bulk I switched it up and did a more strength centralized routine.  In all honesty I think it would of been better to do a 5 day or push pull with more hypertrophy work.  Squats went from 270x1 to 325 5x5 (My normal squatting routine was 135 20x4) My dead lift sky rocketted to barely pulling 385 to 405 for 5 reps.  My bench went from 290 to 315x3.  I'm happy with the strength gains.  Not so much the mass gains.  I'll be doing a cut with pharmacoms gear on oct 10, tren/test/mast/winstrol so be sure to follow that, I'll be comparing my 228 picture to my 228 picture during my cut.


When it comes down to it I can't see much of a gain in muscle mass.  Regardless as promised, here is the pic.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 4, 2016)

Great log man.. thanks for taking the time and making the effort to share your experience with all of us. 

Look forward to checking out your cut log.


----------



## emcewen (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks, I won't be getting my stuff till a little after the 10th so I won't be cutting till around the 16th. Just gonna cruise on some prop I have till then and take it easy in the gym(my knee is fucked).


----------



## emcewen (Oct 21, 2016)

2 weeks in tren, mast, test pharmamix 2 and winstrol. 244lbs

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 19, 2016)

Solid work brother! Way to push the limits!


----------



## emcewen (Dec 20, 2016)

DUTCHPHARMA said:


> Solid work brother! Way to push the limits!



Thanks, This next year im going to blow the fuck up.  I'll be sure to continue posting pics.


----------

